# Cut Chart Question



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

To make cuts on hill shots is very normal in the Northwest when I lived there. Go to Redding and you will make cuts on over 70% of the targets. When making cuts everyday, I was able to calculate in my head. Since living in the flat part of AZ, I have needed to use a clinometer or rangefinder with clinometer to get the cuts right when shooting out of state.

At many top tournaments with steep hills involved, a cut chart can be bought by the people coming from states that are flat and the archers are unable to understand how to make cuts. Some archers will arrived a week or two before a major tournament and spend everyday shooting the course and writing down the cuts on each target after shooting them in. These are the charts that you have seen. A pro will simply sight the target in with his angle compensating range finder and go with the distance given.

In FITA field, which is popular in Europe, rangefinders are not allowed and a cut chart is required. When the national field is in Darrington, a cut chart is available for a price. Since the upper ranges are closed to practice prior to the tournament, the cut chart is a good buy unless you have a good rangefinder or a clinometer.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I just put my finger on the button on the rangefinder.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Here is an article on cut charts.

http://archeryreport.com/2010/06/uphill-downhill-shots-adjust-proper-arrow-impact/


----------

